# need mantisfly help- I GOT EGGS!!



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

hey all, on wednesday i caught a mantisfly

it just laid a ton of eggs

how am i supposed to feed it bee larvae? can i use maggots instead??

thanx


----------



## petoly (Sep 22, 2012)

oh man let me know how it goes! and I so want one =) I wonder how they ship... lol


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

petoly said:


> oh man let me know how it goes! and I so want one =) I wonder how they ship... lol


i will take pics to prove it and maybe i will send u some


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

ok i identified her as a zeugomantispa minuta


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

You will need some spider eggsacks for those. I had one a while ago but I couldn't find any eggsacks but my own spider's eggs. I was't about to donate those.  

Keep updating!


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes they eat spider eggs.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

i can find tons of spider egg sacks i will put them all in a cage with a moist paper towel B)


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

Be sure to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't make it too wet...but yeah spiders eggs are what u need


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

here she is


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh wow. All of these in Missouri are an ugly brown color.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Oh wow. All of these in Missouri are an ugly brown color.


if i rear them well i may sell some...


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought that they didn't live very long. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 22, 2012)

They live for about the same length as a mantis...but I think they either start later in the season or die before the end...the mantis flies that I saw in Springfield MA looked like wasps...so cool


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 22, 2012)

I can collect these for you by the dozens, they are all over the windows of our house at night during the warm seasons. My kids feed them FF all the time.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> They live for about the same length as a mantis...but I think they either start later in the season or die before the end...the mantis flies that I saw in Springfield MA looked like wasps...so cool


The wasp like ones are the ones that we see here too.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

I love both! Good luck with the eggs!


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I can collect these for you by the dozens, they are all over the windows of our house at night during the warm seasons. My kids feed them FF all the time.


can u catch me a few??


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 22, 2012)

Once they start hatching I would recommend moving the spider eggs close to them so they can get enough to eat


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Once they start hatching I would recommend moving the spider eggs close to them so they can get enough to eat


i will put them right on the egg sacks

first i gotta gather some

how can i tell if the spider sacks r hatched or not


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe you could candle the spider eggs.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> i will put them right on the egg sacks
> 
> first i gotta gather some
> 
> how can i tell if the spider sacks r hatched or not


Ask them. Be sure to be polite.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Ask them. Be sure to be polite.


I SENSE SARCASM

anyway you'll know. Unhatched eggsacs will be rather deflated and open


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 23, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> They live for about the same length as a mantis...but I think they either start later in the season or die before the end...the mantis flies that I saw in Springfield MA looked like wasps...so cool


How long do they live once they leave the larval form?


----------

